# Unexpected breakthrough!:d



## Chan&Neya (Mar 26, 2009)

Today i had neya on my shoulder.. and usually when she is on me or near me at all she goes to bite me wen i try kiss her. or pat her.. unexpectedly.. she walked over to my neck started chewing on my neclace.....THEN SHE STUCK her cute little head under my neck and NUZZLED ME!!! at first i didnt get what she was doing then i slowly moved my chin up n down the back of her head like a rubbing motion n she loved it! i stoped she then lightly started pecking me on the face n chin to do it again!!! it was so amazing!. i was starting to feel like we wernt getting anywer with bonding then she suddenly prooved me wrong!

it goes to show.. that patience is the key to the heart of these little feathered friends.

im the happiest mum alive !


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Congradulations  but don't you mean feathered friends  Keep up the good work


----------



## Chan&Neya (Mar 26, 2009)

**



xxxSpikexxx said:


> Congradulations  but don't you mean feathered friends  Keep up the good work


thanks sorry yes i do mean that lol!!!!! my vocabulary is horrible haha!
:blush:


----------



## olive juice (Mar 30, 2009)

Aww, that's wonderful news. Keep it up!


----------

